# Waiting on UK Visa



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm anxiously awaiting the "decision e-mail" from Sheffield after sending out my fiance settlement visa. Here's where I'm at so far. I was trying to find out how long it was taking now that we're out of the holiday season, so if anyone has any updates or is waiting like me, please post! 

29 Jan 2014: Travel back to USA to apply for visa
04 Feb 2014: Completed UK Settlement Marriage (fiancee) Visa application on Visa4UK in USA
04 Feb 2014: Paid for Priority Settlement Service via WorldBridge 
07 Feb 2014: Biometrics done (sheet stamped)
07 Feb 2014: Documents shipped to Sheffield via UPS
10 Feb 2014: Documents delivered to Sheffield via UPS (8:43 AM Local) 
11 Feb 2014: E-mail from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents (11:22 am Local)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are pretty quick so you should hear from them soon, though not everyone gets email notification.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Good Luck.


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good luck Sarahincos.

We submitted my fiance's application on 27th January in Istanbul and wondering the same. The figures on the website are for December and I know that they are particularly busy in December. Has anyone got an idea of how quickly they're processing in Istanbul in January/ February?

I've seen one person get a spouse visa in 4 and half weeks the other day and he got a yes so I'm really hoping we get a quick and positive answer. I'm rubbish at this waiting!! x


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

in Russia they say its a 3 month wait!  and you cant pay them a premuim visa app fee to do it sooner.


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

That's the same in Istanbul! That's why I was so surprised by the news that people were getting them in between 4 & 7 weeks! God I hope I don't have to wait the full 14-14 weeks!! x


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Ours had to be sent to Jamaica...waiting time could be 3 months. I am lucky that I am with my spouse so we are just relaxing now. What will be will be, but whatever happens, I am so grateful for this forum and the help that is offered here. Joppa and Nyclon in particular have shown a lot of patience in answering questions. Only people who have been through this can understand how nerve wracking it is as we are so anxious to do it right! I do feel that some questions on both forms could do with some amending to make them clearer. Thanks again!


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

My heart goes out to you all <3 Let me know how it goes when you find out!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

in that case, we are lucky then  in the Philippines it took them 19 days to make the decision.

1st application - refused / 19 calendar days
2nd application - refused / 19 calendar days
3rd application - still waiting for their decision >.<


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Update: RFE Feb 18th, sent requested info via e-mail Feb 20th...and we're still waiting on the "decision e-mail"...Ugh, the nerves!! What's going on with anyone else?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

sarahincos said:


> Update: RFE Feb 18th, sent requested info via e-mail Feb 20th...and we're still waiting on the "decision e-mail"...Ugh, the nerves!! What's going on with anyone else?


same here sarah  we got an email saying under process but still waiting for decision email  so stressful


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Aw, it is. I know right where you are! And you guys were only a few days after me, weren't you? If only there were some way you could at least see a status or something...


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

sarahincos said:


> Aw, it is. I know right where you are! And you guys were only a few days after me, weren't you? If only there were some way you could at least see a status or something...


You were few days ahead of us sarah... In the Philippines they give us a reference and we can track the application online but there are only 4 steps, 1 is they have received the documents, 2 under proces, 3 decision has been made and 4 ready for collection >.<... ours is stuck in the under process for 2 weeks now.


----------



## katsi (Jan 3, 2014)

My visa application was submitted 6 days ago at a visa application centre, and I still haven't heard from ukba ny to say they've received my application. I am getting worried. Does this count under long wait times? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Not everybody receives an email. Did you send your package with a tracking number?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

It mailed my application to Sheffield on Friday and I had an e-mail Monday saying they received it. I have no idea how it's going in NY, but I have heard that sometimes people don't get e-mails.


----------



## katsi (Jan 3, 2014)

The visa application centre in Toronto sent it on for me, I watched her put in the envelope. I should have a number. I am going to contact them today and see what's going on. You're not supposed to contact them until 'x' amount of time has passed since they received the application. I don't know how you're supposed to know when that is if they don't contact you.


----------



## matpj (Feb 28, 2014)

sarahincos, are you still waiting.
Ours is currently in transit, due to arrive at Sheffield tomorrow. We also paid for the priority service.
from what you said, you implied that you had to send further information by email. Is that right?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi matpj! Unfortunately, I am still waiting. I haven't gotten the "decision" e-mail yet or anything about shipping my documents back. It's been 23 calendar days since the "received your documents" e-mail. They e-mailed me the same day as they received it to ask for my shipping account number, and then about a week later they e-mailed and asked for a set of bank statements showing his DLA which they said was all fine to submit back by e-mail (but to include the application reference number which they give you). Anyway, it's all been pretty easy peasy and I'm confident that they're doing what they can. I'm just trying not to get too frazzled waiting! 

Keep me updated on what's going on with yours!


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Pultet, how's it going for you??


----------



## matpj (Feb 28, 2014)

sarahincos said:


> Hi matpj! Unfortunately, I am still waiting. I haven't gotten the "decision" e-mail yet or anything about shipping my documents back. It's been 23 calendar days since the "received your documents" e-mail. They e-mailed me the same day as they received it to ask for my shipping account number, and then about a week later they e-mailed and asked for a set of bank statements showing his DLA which they said was all fine to submit back by e-mail (but to include the application reference number which they give you). Anyway, it's all been pretty easy peasy and I'm confident that they're doing what they can. I'm just trying not to get too frazzled waiting!
> 
> Keep me updated on what's going on with yours!


I certainly will.
We got married in the states 2 weeks ago, and really hoping it doesnt take too long.
23 calendar days sounds like torture.
You' think that a couple of years of flying back and forth with 1-2 month periods of absence would make it easier...
Only married a week before I came back to the UK, and i'm desperate to see my wife!!
Good luck with it! Our documents are due to arrive in Sheffield tomorrow by midday! Nail-biting stuff!

Matt


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

sarahincos said:


> Pultet, how's it going for you??


Hey sarah... I'm expecting to receive the decision email by next week... still praying for a good result sarah >.<


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Hang in there, guys. Sending lots of positive energy with those applications! 

Matt, oh my gosh just a week?? I think the first two weeks you're away are the absolute hardest. Tom and I skype, but it's just not the same...I hope it goes quick for you though. Each day that goes by just makes me a little more worried and anxious, and this whole visa thing isn't the only huge thing in my life--my mom has cancer, too, so it's like I'd LOVE to catch a break and have this approved so at least that's done. 

Hugs to you all!

Sarah


----------



## matpj (Feb 28, 2014)

oh i'm so sorry to hear about your mother. Thats terrible :-(

I hope you get some good news soon. in all areas..
i'll keep everyone posted of my application and put a reply on the timelines thread

Matt


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Awww sarah


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Received the decision e-mail today with a tracking number for my return docs. So hoping it's some good news!! 

FYI: Total time processing with Sheffield using priority service was 19 business days.


----------



## nckozy08 (Jan 22, 2014)

it's great to see that turn around time!!

Quick question for you...i posted this in a thread, but am also hoping for a quick answer...I applied for a spouse visa as well, I have the application here, have everything I need ready to ship, but I don't know where to send it to... It says on mine that my visa application submission location is in New York, but everything else I've read says to send it to Sheffield. Did yours say Sheffield on it? My visa type for application does actually say settlement, and I've read that settlement ones do go to Sheffield...

your personal input would be helpful


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

It does actually go to Sheffield. They haven't corrected it on Visa4UK. If you send it to NY they just forward it to Sheffield, so to cut down on days just send it there directly. 

Are you using priority service too?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I applied for a fiance settlement visa (not that it really matters)...but my fiance is disabled and couldn't come to the US for us to get married first, so just another step in the process. I so hope it's good news! I miss him terribly.


----------



## nckozy08 (Jan 22, 2014)

how did you prepay for your shipping label for the return of your documents? I went to the royal mail site to print it off, and I keep going back to the UKBA site, but they've completely changed it and I can't find ANY information on providing the return envelope and the regulations with that...


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I was actually given some shady information when I went to the UPS store to ship it. They told me something about I could stick a note in my package saying DHL would have a pre-paid shipping label when DHL picked it up in Sheffield, but I had to call this guy at the UPS store back when it was ready to be picked up because I would pay for it then (even after explaining repeatedly that I wouldn't know *when* it was ready to be picked up because they don't work like that)--some stupidity. I went ahead and shipped it there without a pre-paid return label. I got an e-mail from Sheffield the same day I got the one that they received it telling me to go onto UPS or Fedex.com and make a shipping account and to e-mail them back my account number. I went and made an account on UPS (it's really simple https://www.ups.com/one-to-one/login?returnto=https%3a//www.ups.com/account/selfserve/start%3floc%3den_US&reasonCode=-1&appid=OPENACCT) and e-mailed them back my account number. I didn't hear anything more about it until I received an e-mail today that said it's being delivered thru DHL, and so far I haven't paid anything...


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

The UKBA website wasn't very helpful anyway about return shipping, it just said you needed to do it. I asked the UPS store guy about doing a waybill and he told me they only do that for freight. If I were you, I'd make an account with one of them, weigh your box and print your own shipping labels--one from you to them, and one from their address to your address.


----------



## nckozy08 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I've gone on fedex and UPS now and tried making a shipping label. The UPS "estimated cost" was ridiculously expensive. Fedex was half the price, but I didn't understand the "come pick it up" thing or when it was to be picked up. So if I just send a blank envelope, and maybe my account number on fedex, it should work? Or they will at least contact me first? I hope that's the case. I've literally sat here for hours trying to figure this out. I went to RoyalMail earlier too, and it did work, but it's having some site errors now. I will try Royalmail before I go the route of just sending an envelope...


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

UPS was about $175 for me, and that was right at 3lbs, but it was shipped out late Friday afternoon (like 3pm) and was there 9am Monday, so I felt it was worth it just to get it there. Fedex was just as expensive. I would say if you can't print the label, just do that because they seem to be able to figure it out and include another shipping envelope with your documents. They should really make it a standardized process since thousands of people must go through this!


----------



## nckozy08 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, it was over $100. Mine isn't even close to 3 lbs though, for my envelope...which now makes me feel like maybe I don't have everything...but I have checked and doublechecked everything I need. I am already married, so I'm sure there is less that I need to send, and I feel like my marriage certificate alone covered 5 things I needed. Anyways, I'm going USPS route to send out my package and already put another envelope inside the one I have. It will get there plenty fast when I send it tomorrow. Thanks for your responses and all your input! It's very helpful!


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Got my documents & passport in the mail today--visa was approved!!


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Any update on your visa, Sarahincos?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yup, read above ^^^


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

yup, saw that after I posted of course.... 

Awesome news - congrats!!! Good luck with the wedding planning


----------

